# urgent SASI contact



## galileo (Aug 2, 2010)

I need urgently to contact SASI abruzzo in order to arrange payment for my water bill. This was originally taken care of by my renovation project manager who has since unexpectedly emigrated. Would someone please provide me with contact details for SASI in Abruzzo eg an email address would be ideal? Many thanks.
G


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

there is a cuple near you english who do this sort of thing if you want there details pm me


----------

